# Field shelter



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

My horse needs restricted grazing but I only have a field shelter.

I was just wondering what other people used to shut them off with. I was looking at getting gate but wondered if there were any cheaper options.

Thanks


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Slip rails are cheap and easy to install, or strip graze with electric fencing


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Electric fencing is prob easiest and cheapest if there is already the equipment installed and you have access to electricity.

Or move paddocks to one with very little grass.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

You can't just shut him in the field shelter and starve him for periods of time as that will just lead to stomach ulcers and a stressed horse! You need some electric tape and strip graze the field or put him in a field after others/sheep/cows have eaten off most of it and there's not much left - that's what i do with my fatties! Or you could try a grazing muzzle, but if your horse is anything like mine, they get it off in 5 secs!!!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

why do you say he needs restricted grazing? Is it cosmetic or does he have an illness?


----------

